# To be the Best...My off season Log



## Deeznuts (Apr 4, 2004)

Yes, i've decided to start another journal. As most of you know by now i'm a dedicated powerlifter competing in the THSPA. I've completely finished my season now. Contest history is as follows:

Decatur Invitational: 1st Place 
Sherman Invitational: xx (Scratched Out)
Sanger Meet: 1st Place 
McKinney Invitational: 1st Place
Regional Championships: 2nd Place
State Championship: 7th

Obviously I wasn't where I wanted to be at the end of the season. I will be training hard and putting on as much muscle as possible in the off season to compete in the 123's and bring home a State Championship! (Trying to stay optimistic). And maybe recieve a scholarship for powerlifting or lead me to compete professionaly.

I incorporate both bodybuilding and powerlifting techniques into my diet and workout which leads to some very interesting results. I can't wait to see how things go! Training starts tommorow.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 4, 2004)

*Supplements*

Of course I will be taking supplements in the months ahead to assist me in bulking. They are as follows:

Syntrax Swole V2
Syntrax Nitrous*
L-Glutamine*
Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey Protein
Dextrose*
ZMA
Centrium Performance

I'm open to any suggestions so if you feel anything should be added to a bulking cycle feel free to post here.


Supplements with (*)'s have not been recieved yet and will most likely not be put into effect until Week 3.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 4, 2004)

good luck man
Ill look forward to this journal

we have basically the same goals
except you are WAY ahead of me lol


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> 
> good luck man
> Ill look forward to this journal
> ...




Thanks man  

What are your goals right now? Do you compete?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 4, 2004)

Awesome history of comps Deez!  Best of luck with your goals, Im sure youll reach them! I look forward to following along


----------



## Monolith (Apr 4, 2004)

Here's a journal ill be reading religously... your stats are _way_ impressive.  Can't wait to see what you're puttin up on a bulk.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Here's a journal ill be reading religously... your stats are _way_ impressive.  Can't wait to see what you're puttin up on a bulk.




What Mono said !


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks guys!  

My first workout's tommorow, and after a week off i'm looking forward to it. 

I'll post 6 week progress pics as well.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2004)

You can do it Deeznuts!!!

I will be following your journal.  You defenitly have one of the best work ethics here.  I have faith that you can grab a state championship!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Deeznuts *_
> Thanks man
> 
> What are your goals right now? Do you compete?



goals-lean out, then clean bulk forever and ever lol

compete-nah i suck


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> You can do it Deeznuts!!!
> 
> I will be following your journal.  You defenitly have one of the best work ethics here.  I have faith that you can grab a state championship!



DITTO!


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> 
> compete-nah i suck



I'm sure you don't suck THAT bad  I say go for it! You'd be suprised what an experience a meet is. And trust me, there's people there that probably shouldn't be there (like when I beat someone by 400 pounds) lol Never hold back, because you don't think you're good enough. If you lean out you might be able to compete. If not, at least you could say that you did it.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 4, 2004)

I got my Glutamine in so i'll be able to start it tommorow. Just need to come up with the cash to order some Dextrose and Nitrous now.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 5, 2004)

Felt REALLY tired today, dont know why. Despite this, I was pumped and ready to get back in the gym. Had a good workout - taking Swole 30 min. before a workout seems to help as well.

Workout:
*Hams, Calves* 
Auxillary:
*Glutes, Lower Back* 

Details:
*Squat* 
1x8
1x6
1x4
1x3
_Did these sets while increasing weight. ASS TO THE FLOOR for a better burn.   Seemed too easy so i'll be altering the work out and throwing some REAL weight on there when I train quads!_

*Leg Curls* 
4x6 (First set warmup)

*Raised Stiff-Leg Deadlift* 
2x10 
_Cut off the third set here because I was feeling way too much strain in my lower back._

*Leg Press* 
3x6

*Alternate Dumbell Calve Raises* 
3x30

*Lying Calve Raises* 
3x25


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2004)

How low can you get on your squat and how much do you stretch?  the reason I ask is because I can get really low and am trying to get my ass to actually touch the floor.  Can you hit the floor?


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 5, 2004)

No, not literally lol. My ass to the floor definition is 3-4 inches below parallel. I get a better burn in my glutes and quads this way. LOTS of stretching is really important. I stretch before, after, and between each lift.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 5, 2004)

good man 

try to remember the weights you used

so we can admire lol


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be sure to keep track of the weights on my major lifts from now on.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 6, 2004)

Really sore from yesterday's workout (glutes and hams) Felt really good so I was excited to go into today's workout. I felt shitty on bench though and ended up going pretty light.

Workout:
*Pecs, Bis*
Auxillary:
*Tris, Shoulders*

Details:
*Bench* 
1x8 (135)
1x5 (155)
1x4 (175)
1x3 (195)

*Incline Dumbell Flyes* 
3x6-8

*Pec Pull-Up Machine* 
3x6

*Dips* 
3x10

*Concetrated EZ Bar Curls (Negatives)* 
3x6

*Standing Barbell Curls* 
3x12

*Alternate Dumbell Curls* 
3x6


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 7, 2004)

Mean to add these to yesterday:

Pullups
2xto failure

Weighted Situps
3x25


----------



## Flex (Apr 7, 2004)

Just wanted to say DEEEEEEEEEEZ NUUUUTS

I get mad sore too bro from EVERY w.o..I stretch before and during w.o.'s, but usually not after. by that time i'm too beat adn just wanna get home. It kinda sucks, but oh well. It's actually funny when people ask me why i'm walking so funny, i just say "squatted" and they're like "WTF".

Lookin good bro, keep up the training and eat like a pig, and in a few years, you'll be a monster


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> Just wanted to say DEEEEEEEEEEZ NUUUUTS
> 
> I get mad sore too bro from EVERY w.o..I stretch before and during w.o.'s, but usually not after. by that time i'm too beat adn just wanna get home. It kinda sucks, but oh well. It's actually funny when people ask me why i'm walking so funny, i just say "squatted" and they're like "WTF".
> ...



lol i know what you mean man. I LOVE being sore the next day. I've been eating like crazy. To near puking and then some. My carb intake has been over 2.5 times my body weight and my protein intake about 2 times my body weight. It's killer bulking. And I thought cutting was hard. I'll post an example diet here soon.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 7, 2004)

Once again I was extremely sore! I'm loving these new workouts. My biceps were so sore I could barely bend my arms. I questioned taking today off, but at the end of the day I just couldn't wait to get back in the gym so here's today's workout:

Workout:
Lowerback, Lats, Calves
Auxillary:
Shoulders, Hams, Quads

Details:
*Deadlift*
3x5 (265)
2x3 (315) I wanted to do another set but that crap wore me out!

*Good Mornings *
3x6-10

*Supermans (Weighted)*
3x6-10

*Lat Pulls *
3x6

*Behind-the-Neck Lat Pulls*
3x6

*Pull Ups*
3xto failure

*Seated Calve Raises*
3x25

*Alternate Dumbell Calve Raises*
3x30


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Deeznuts *_
> lol i know what you mean man. I LOVE being sore the next day. I've been eating like crazy. To near puking and then some. My carb intake has been over 2.5 times my body weight and my protein intake about 2 times my body weight. It's killer bulking. And I thought cutting was hard. I'll post an example diet here soon.



whoa dude, thats a shit load of carbs...
Bulk, but dont fat bulk

Im sure that you can handle it pretty welll
but i wouldnt wanna get fat


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2004)

GL Deez.  You ever play Starcraft?  I had a buddy on there named Deez.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2004)

LOL starcraft thats random

I have a friend with the last name deez....

oh btw PM
a few weeks ago i played starcraft for the first time
and a nerd-friends LAN party heh

hes gonna have another one soon

i got pwned!


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> whoa dude, thats a shit load of carbs...
> Bulk, but dont fat bulk
> 
> ...




I have to take in that much carbs to put on any weight. I have a VERY fast metabolism. Putting on any weight at all is hard for me. I'm stuck right now, but i'm sure my body will only gain as it needs to. Don't worry though - i'm not going Lee Priest   lol Just doing whatever it takes to put on a little weight.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> GL Deez.  You ever play Starcraft?  I had a buddy on there named Deez.




No. Odd thing is i've been asked that before about Starcraft and Unreal Tournament  lol

When I do any kind of gaming though I usually go by the handle "alax54" (something random)


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Deeznuts *_
> I have to take in that much carbs to put on any weight. I have a VERY fast metabolism. Putting on any weight at all is hard for me. I'm stuck right now, but i'm sure my body will only gain as it needs to. Don't worry though - i'm not going Lee Priest   lol Just doing whatever it takes to put on a little weight.




..and if I DO start to put on more weight or fat than needed i'll be sure to cut carbs a little.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2004)

hahaha go lee priest 

that one caught me off guard....

yea my first fave BBer was good old Lee
i remember my first muscle mag when i was like 10
I loved lee

hes still cool but
like you say
he gets up to 300 lbs in the offseason 
at 5'4''!!!


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 8, 2004)

Yea, it's insane. The dude's gunna drop dead if he keeps bulking like that. His off season diet has a LOT of junk food from what I hear. He looks bloated as hell too lol


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 8, 2004)

Taking today off, but i'm ordering my Nitrous and Dextrose tonight. I've heard good things about the Nitrous-Swole stack so i'm ready to see results!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 8, 2004)

Awesome man, I have heard really good things about the Nitrous-Swole stack. I am looking forward to your results on it. Are you posting your workouts here in your journal?


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 8, 2004)

Every one of them   Check out page 1 for workouts so far this week.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 8, 2004)

yea
he might some day that would suck ass

I mean i think going to extreme bulking and then losing like 30 lbs every year like most pro BBs do is unhealthy

i wouldnt gain more than 15lbs
its just so unhealthy


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 8, 2004)

Well I remember how hard it was for me to loose and keep down just 8 pounds. Even with the help of fat burners it was still a pain the ass. So i'm not going to jump like 20 pds ahead of my weight class and expect to go back down. lol Lee Priest has awesome genetics; i think that's apparent from his arms so it's probably a little easier. Not to mention the amount of "extra" supplements bodybuilders can get their hands on.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 8, 2004)

true true

thats what i was getting at kinda

i just cant cut that well lol...i dont like any foods

and i dont mean i prefer to eat something else
i just dont liek foods...never have


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 8, 2004)

Eh, well i'm the complete opposite. I like ALL foods, which is a SERIOUS problem while cutting. lol


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Deeznuts *_
> Taking today off, but i'm ordering my Nitrous and Dextrose tonight. I've heard good things about the Nitrous-Swole stack so i'm ready to see results!




From Babs?  See sig.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 8, 2004)

No, from other people on this board  lol bulknutrition has some good reviews of the product as well. Why? Have you heard something bad about it? :S I've got a tub of Swole V2 left so I figured i'd try the stack.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

It just comprimises someones integrity when they lie.  I still have a tub of swole too.  But I will be switching back to regular monohydrate once its gone.  I will not support Syntrax anymore.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 8, 2004)

Hmm...I just read through the Babsie thread. Interesting stuff. I hadn't been keeping up with that situation at all. However, I will continue to try this stack just to see how it goes since I orderd Nitrous earlier this morning lol


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

Check her journal too... good times.


----------



## Var (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> From Babs?  See sig.



Premier, The Shit Stirrer.  I love it!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

Things get stagnant without being stirred every once in a while 

Plus I spend my day at a computer... looking at IM.  I need to keep it interesting


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Things get stagnant without being stirred every once in a while
> 
> Plus I spend my day at a computer... looking at IM.  I need to keep it interesting




Well it's an interesting thread so far  lol Kinda disappointed in babs though


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Deeznuts *_
> Eh, well i'm the complete opposite. I like ALL foods, which is a SERIOUS problem while cutting. lol



not really...
see i dont like good foods....thats the problem
i hate like all vege's
the only think i can stomach
is potatoes, carrots, green beans
corn while its still on the cob

but i dont ever get those anyway...sooo...
plus i hate all protein supps and meal replacements etc...
so i just put them in OJ and its not bad, but then you got all the excess carbs

so if i put it in water, its like you have to puke, but i have never puked from eating a nasty food, but its still nasty crap

in milk, its not quite as bad, but still shit nasty


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> not really...
> see i dont like good foods....thats the problem
> i hate like all vege's
> ...



Well you're sure as hell dedicated then.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 9, 2004)

*DAMN!*

Couldn't get in the gym today, because everyone in this town is a hardcore Christian so everything was shut down due to Good Friday. Really pissed about this. I'll try to make up for it tommorow. (Incorporate legs & arms)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 9, 2004)

wow really?

that is pretty hardcore...i guess
we are christians...but nothing like that happened


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 10, 2004)

Yea, it sucks. I was pretty pissed about it. Hopeing I can actually get in today and make up for lost time.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 10, 2004)

Err...gym was again closed today "due to sick child". What the fuck? I'm going to have to fork over the extra cash and get a membership at another place cause this is just getting damn ridiculous. I feel like shit because of the three day break i've had and can't wait to get back in.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 10, 2004)

lol, sick child? 

Is there only one person who runs the gym or something?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 12, 2004)

^LOL

must be

Hey deez, im guessing you worked out today?


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> lol, sick child?
> 
> Is there only one person who runs the gym or something?




Yea, it's a pain in the ass sometimes. How hard is it to hire a friggin babysitter?  Oh well, will be joining a new gym shortly.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> ^LOL
> 
> must be
> ...



I'm working out in about an hour. I'm in Dallas right now so i'll be visiting an athletic club near here. Great variety of equipment at this place so i'm looking forward to a good work out.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 15, 2004)

Sorry I haven't posted in a while.  Been really busy. Weight gain seems to be at a standstill so i've uped my protein intake a little, and am allowing a little cheating here and there on the diet. I'm getting weaker for some odd reason. Not substantially weaker, but I don't feel as strong as I did during competition season for some reason. I've stoped taking Swole for the past week or so, but i'll start taking it again when my Nitrous finally arrives. Here's yesterday's workout:

PECS

Bench Press
2x5 (Warm Up)
3x5 
Incline Dumbell Flyes
3x6
Peck Deck Flyes
3x6
Dips
3x10

BICEPS

21's
(3 sets of 7-low, 7-high, 7 full range motion)
Concentration Curls
3x4 (went heavy as hell!)
Alternate Dumbell Curls
3x8

Boy are my biceps sore today 

Today's workout will be quads and calves. Will post it upon completion. I'll have no workout tommorow as i'll be on a Physics trip to six flags until about 8 that evening. I'll then hit Shoulders and Tris on Saturday. Thursday and Friday of next week i'll have a leadership convention to go to so I won't be able to workout. Next week's split will be as follows:

Sunday
Abs
Monday
Lowerback, Hams, Calves
Tuesday
Pecs, Bis, Abs
Wednesday
Quads, Calves
Thursday&Friday
OFF
Saturday
Shoulders, Tris, Lats


----------



## Flex (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Deeznuts *_
> Weight gain seems to be at a standstill so i've uped my protein intake a little, and am allowing a little cheating here and there on the diet. I'm getting weaker for some odd reason. Not substantially weaker, but I don't feel as strong as I did during competition season for some reason.



bro, if i were you, i'd be eating everything in sight. but that's just me. why not try to put on some real size while your in the most anabolic state of your life...


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> bro, if i were you, i'd be eating everything in sight. but that's just me. why not try to put on some real size while your in the most anabolic state of your life...




I am..i'm eating till i'm about to puke lol. I've just added another protein shake in right before bed.   I can barely hold it, but i'm hopeing it'll help a little.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

Whats your caloric intake?


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 15, 2004)

Had an AWESOME leg day today, I guess yesterday was just a fluke. I also started Swole back up, but I doubt that really did much. My quads and calves were pumped to hell though and I felt much stronger on my lifts. I'd rather be getting weaker in my arms than my legs anyways.

Squats
2x8 Warmup 155
1x5 205
1x5 225
1x5 255 
Leg Press
3x6 315 - it hurt, but felt so good lol (proper form; knees to chest)
Leg Extension
1x15 Warmup 90 pds
3x10 185 - once again, felt really good
Lying Calve Raises
3x25 (a lot of weight, cant remember exact amount)
Alternate Dumbell Calve Raises
Did these sets really fast and in order with 60 pd. Dumbells
1x20
1x30
1x40
1x50
Topped this off with another set of 30 Lying Calve Raises. Feel great about today's workout! Taking tommorow off due to trip, but i'll be back in the gym Saturday.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice squats!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 16, 2004)

Ditto!!

Morning!!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Whats your caloric intake?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey deez
w/o looking good man

You know what you could do
is set your alarm clock to like 1 p.m.
and then get up and take a protein shake
in the night and then go back to bed....


----------



## kvyd (Apr 17, 2004)

deez what would you say a good leg press to squat equiv would be like if i leg press 450 what should i squat... or is it possible to tell?


----------



## kvyd (Apr 17, 2004)

whats your weight lately


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2004)

Looking great in here.  Man , to be your age agian and have your determination and dedication !


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_



 Not sure exactly...here's an example of my diet:

MEAL 1
1 Cup Whole Oats
4 Egg Whites
1 Whole Egg
1 Cup Grapefruit Juice
MEAL 2
1 Serving 100% Whey
8 oz. Milk
MEAL 3
1 Whole Wheat Sandwich (Turkey, lettuce)
MEAL 4
Lunch...I have school lunch and try to order the most healthiest choices and get doubles. Also purchase about three bottles of water to go through in the day.
MEAL 5
1 Whole Wheat Sandwich (Turkey, lettuce)
MEAL 6
1 Cup Pasta
1 Serving Swole V2
MEAL 7
1 Cup Pasta (optional - if i can hold it)
1 Whole Wheat Peanut Butter Sandwich 
-3 tbsp. Peanut Butter
-2 tsp. Honey
1 Banana
1 100% Whey Protein Shake
8 oz. Milk
MEAL 8
DINNER - always pretty healty (ie. Stir fry, spaghetti, steak, etc.)
MEAL 9
1 Serving Swole V2
1 100% Whey Protein Shake


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> Hey deez
> w/o looking good man
> 
> ...



Yea, i've heard this before so I usually just drink one right before bed.   Waking up during the night is just too much for me lol


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by kvyd *_
> deez what would you say a good leg press to squat equiv would be like if i leg press 450 what should i squat... or is it possible to tell?



I don't think there's any exact equivalent as they're completely different excercises. You work mainly the same muscles, but the motion and everything's different. I know dudes who can blow up a lot of weight on leg press and suck it up on squats, and vice versa. But who knows I could be wrong!


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by kvyd *_
> whats your weight lately



Not quite sure man, haven't weighed in about a week cause it wasn't going up. I'll post a number tommorow.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Looking great in here.  Man , to be your age agian and have your determination and dedication !



Thanks a lot man! I'm trying.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 18, 2004)

Here's yesterday's workout: (4-17-04)

SHOULDERS/DELTS

Shoulder Press 
3x6
Upright Rows
3x10 (40 pds. on each side of EZ bar)
Pully Rows
3x8-12
Rear Delt Raises
3x6

Been having some problems getting a good workout with my shoulders and delts...any suggestions of exercises I could do?

TRICEPS
Overhead Cable Tricep Extensions
3x6
Skullcrushers
3x8
Tricep Pulldowns
3x10


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 18, 2004)

You could try Arnold presses

if you dont know what that is, ill tell you


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 19, 2004)

I know what they are, but i've always kinda shyed away from them, because of the what seems to be a pretty tough range of motion. I'll give them a shot next shoulder day though.  



NOTE:
I don't think i'll be taking that trip at the end of the week as planned. I don't feel like forking over the cash or missing out on two needed days to train. Prom's this Saturday too so i'd hate to be tired for that


----------



## Monolith (Apr 19, 2004)

Ever try standing barbell military presses?

I just started doing them about 3 weeks ago.  I love em... theyre hard as hell (for me anyway), but feel really good.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 19, 2004)

Standing? Sounds tough, but I might give 'em a try.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 19, 2004)

Yeah... they are definitely hard.  I can only do like 10 with 50lbs on the bar. 

P-funk does them too, he was up to like 205lb reps with it at one point.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 19, 2004)

Started my Swole-Nitrous stack today:

1 hr. pre workout
1 scoop Nitrous
1 scoop Swole
Immediatley post workout
1 scoop Nitrous
1 scoop Swole
1.25 tsp Dextrose

I had an award ceremony for powerlifting to go to so I didn't get a real great workout. Had VERY little time.

Deadlifts
4x5 (135, 225, 275, 315)
Lat Pulls
5x6
Pull-Ups
3xto failure

Will try to have a really good workout tommorow to make up for today's shitty one.


----------



## Flex (Apr 19, 2004)

standing MP's are good, cuz you gotta clean the weight first, adding that whole other movement into your training.

looks like everything's going well buddy, keep it up 

p.s. almost forgot...."DEEEEEEZ NUUUUUUUUUTS"


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 19, 2004)

Lookin good dawg
keep it up!


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 21, 2004)

4/20/04 Workout

While my friends were out smoking I was in the gym lol Worked pecs and biceps. Not a great workout due to several distractions, but I got what I needed to do done.

PECS
Bench Press
3x5 (135, 155, 185)
Dumbell Flyes
3x8 (55 pd. Dumbells)
Dips
3xto failure
Wide Grip Pec Machine
3x6

BICEPS
Concentration EZ Bar Curls (Negatives)
3x4-6 (HEAVY!)
Standing Barbell Curls (Weighted)
3x8
Seated Barbell Curls (No Weight)
3x20

And that's all I had time for yesterday. Today's an off day, because i've gotta go pick up my tux. Haven't noticed any major results from the Nitrous-Swole stack thus far, but it's only been two days so i'll keep waiting.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 22, 2004)

Just to let everyone know - life has been kinda hectic due to the whole prom situation (god, i hate this crap). It's all done after this weekend though so I can get back to my regular posts and workouts. Hopeing to do a bench workout tommorow, followed by my first cardio in a forever on Sat. I know i'm bulking, but i'd like to keep myself in decent shape lol After this weekend i'll get back to my regular posts and updates. I'm anticipating some decent strength gains over the next few months. I'll be seeing my coach about a new powerlifting workout Monday. Stay tuned for details!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 22, 2004)

Cardio eh?  Youre just gettin nervous for prom night, arent you?


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 23, 2004)

lol yea, my abs are slowly fading and it's scaring me  Guess i'm just gunna have to let them go


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 23, 2004)

Looking good my friend! Your family must really support you in this! That's great. 

For shoulders, Standing MP is good. So is one arm DB MP. Also, something to play with is tempo, try going doing very slow (4-8sec) and then explode up as fast as you can. And of course Supersets are great with shoulders or pre-exhausting them with side raises before doing your presses.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 25, 2004)

What type of new Power w/o
do you think you'll be switching to?


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Looking good my friend! Your family must really support you in this! That's great.
> 
> For shoulders, Standing MP is good. So is one arm DB MP. Also, something to play with is tempo, try going doing very slow (4-8sec) and then explode up as fast as you can. And of course Supersets are great with shoulders or pre-exhausting them with side raises before doing your presses.




Sure do. I couldn't do it without my family...having support really helps when it comes to diet and everything


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> What type of new Power w/o
> do you think you'll be switching to?



Not sure...i'm talking to the coach monday. I imagine it's a pyramid routine on the three major lifts and some heavy auxillary exercises to work muscles head on.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 25, 2004)

Random Update:

Prom was okay last night, but the after party was great. First time I got really messed up in a while. Don't worry, I won't make a habbit out of it. A friend was there who finished his cycle of steroids a few weeks ago (he was huge!), but last night he was skinny as a toothpick - that's really motivation not to jump to the juice just yet.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 26, 2004)

haha

Yea we had prom like a week ago
i didnt go cuz im only a sophmore

but most people who did
said it sucked
but b4 and after was awesome


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

So did you get umm "lucky" on prom night?


----------



## Flex (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Deeznuts *_
> but last night he was skinny as a toothpick - that's really motivation not to jump to the juice just yet.



thats not always the case bro.

he prob. stopped eating big...thats  how you lose the weight.

def. wait some years. you got alot of growing to do still, plus your natty test levels are as high as they'll ever be right now.

glad you had a good prom. 

premo-of course my man got "lucky"


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> So did you get umm "lucky" on prom night?



Uhm...not with my date


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 27, 2004)

Had a good workout last night. Yup, I tried working out at night and actually enjoyed it - I felt stronger on all of my lifts. This is a new gym im working at, and ill probably be getting a membership today. They said I could use the arobics area to do my deadlifts  (good news)

Bench Press
6x
6 (155)
5 (165)
4 (175)
3 (185)
2 (195)
1 (205)

Hammer Press Machine
3x10

Incline Dumbell Press
3x6

Negative EZ Bar Curls
3x4-6

Cable Preacher Curls
3x12-15

Alternate Dumbell Curls
3x6-8

Hanging Leg Raises (Legs out parallel)
3x15

Hanging Leg Raises (Knees up)
3x20


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> thats not always the case bro.
> 
> he prob. stopped eating big...thats  how you lose the weight.
> ...



True, he never does any PCT either. Kinda scary if you ask me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Deeznuts *_
> Uhm...not with my date


Ok, I want to know "who" or "what" you got lucky with


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 27, 2004)

lol someone else's date  As i said, i got pretty messed up after prom


----------



## Flex (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Deeznuts *_
> someone else's date



DAT'S my boooooooy


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 29, 2004)

Yesterday's workout:

Squat
4x
10 (155)
8 (195)
6 (215)
6 (245)

Leg Extension
4x6

Leg Curls
4x6

Leg Press
3x6

Standing Calve Raises
3x
20
30 
40

Seated Calve Raises
3x
20
30
40


----------



## Monolith (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice squats.

Do you ever do them ATF?


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 29, 2004)

I have a doctor appt today. I've been really sick here lately. The mere sight of food leaves me running to the toilet. I don't know what the hell is wrong. I've lost quite a bit of weight just over the past few days. I have trouble keeping down anything I put in my body. Due to this, I don't know how exciting today's workout will be (that's if I even go).


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Nice squats.
> 
> Do you ever do them ATF?



What's that?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2004)

I think it's ass to floor.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I think it's ass to floor.





I know powerlifters usually only train to parallel, since thats what they have to do in comps, but was just curious.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 30, 2004)

Yeah, I go 1 - 2 inches below parallel


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Deeznuts *_
> I have a doctor appt today. I've been really sick here lately. The mere sight of food leaves me running to the toilet. I don't know what the hell is wrong. I've lost quite a bit of weight just over the past few days. I have trouble keeping down anything I put in my body. Due to this, I don't know how exciting today's workout will be (that's if I even go).


 

Turns out I have a stomach ulcer, it hurts like hell, and i can barely eat anything. I've lost about 8 pds. I'm hoping this will pass soon, because I can't take much more of it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 30, 2004)

Now how the hell did you get an ulcer at your age?!? What's up buddy?


----------



## Monolith (Apr 30, 2004)

Yeah really... thats not good.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 30, 2004)

dude that sux ass....

Damn what are they gonna do about it?

My friend is 16 and he's had a stomach ulcer for like 2 years i think....


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Now how the hell did you get an ulcer at your age?!? What's up buddy?



I am also curious... Alcohol?


----------



## Deeznuts (May 3, 2004)

Hey everyone. Sorry I haven't posted this weekend. My internet access was cut off. I went to the doctor concerning my ulcer and he said it was because the sudden change in my diet (going from nothing, to eating something), general depression due to not having anything to look forward to after the state championship (i had built my life around it), and of course TONS of stress. I've been going through a lot of crap with friends, enemies, family, and my girlfriend. It seems like everything took a chance to hit me with a low blow all at once. I lost 6 pds. last week (from my peeked 127). I'm currently on a lot of medication that's helping me slowly gain my appetite back..i'm gaining weight again. I've cut off all supplements aside from my multi vitamin for the time being and have just been taking in a lot of water and base foods (pasta, bread, milk, etc.) Thanks for showing concern, but I feel like i'm working through this. I'm slowly going back to normal, and am still excited about training. In fact, I had a workout Saturday...i'll post it in a sec.


----------



## Deeznuts (May 3, 2004)

SHOULDERS/DELTS

Millitary Press
3x6

Lateral Raises
3x10

Rear Delt Raises
3x6

Upright Rows
3x8-10

LATS

Pully Rows
3x12-15

Lat Pulls
3x8-10

High Lat Rows
3x6-8

TRICEPS

Cable Tricep Extensions
3x6

Skullcrushers
3x8-10


----------



## Deeznuts (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I am also curious... Alcohol?




No alcohol lol I've drank once in the past two months so I think I can knock this out as a cause.


----------



## Deeznuts (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> dude that sux ass....
> 
> Damn what are they gonna do about it?
> ...




I'm constantly popping antacids and I have to take prescription pills twice a day. It really sucks...he told me to lower my stress levels, but that's kinda hard to do.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 4, 2004)

I hear ya man...

But i dont see why you said
that since your state thing was over
that you had nothing to look forward too

what about next year?
i would think you would be even more pumped about that


----------



## Deeznuts (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> I hear ya man...
> 
> But i dont see why you said
> ...




I don't really feel this way, that's just what my doctor came up with.


----------



## Deeznuts (May 5, 2004)

Yesterdays workout

PECS
Bench Press
6x6-1 (Pyramid)
Dumbell Press
3x6
Dips
3x12-20
Pec Deck Machine
3x10

Biceps
Concentration Curls
3x10
Barbell Curls
3x12


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 7, 2004)

how you feeling and whats up?


----------



## Deeznuts (May 10, 2004)

Hey guys, sorry for the lack of updates. I currently don't have access to a computer (there's some difficulties in switching from dial - up to DSL).

Updates:
I'm still fighting this stomach ulcer, but with medications and the right foods i've begun to recover. Working out hasn't been as often or as intense as it needs to be due to school. It's because of this that i'm making a serious change in my workout: I will begin to hit the gym from 6-7 AM. I know this will probably kill me the first week or so, but i'm hopeing my body will get used to. I start tommorow. Any advice on morning workouts? What should I eat before and after?


----------



## Deeznuts (May 12, 2004)

Had a good workout yesterday. Did Arnold Presses for the first time and really enjoyed the pump they gave me. I also started back on my Swole - Nitrous stack yesterday now that my stomach's feeling a little better. I will discontinue use of both and just stick to protein if I notice any problems.

5/11/04

Weight: 128
Workout: Shoulders/Triceps

Bench Press
(Pyramid System 6x6-1)
Rope Tricep Extensions
3x8
Skull Crushers
3x6
Arnold Presses
2x8 (Warmup)
3x6-8
Upright Rows
3x8-10
Rear Delt Raises
3x6

Felt good after yesterday's workout. Didn't do abs just because I needed to get home. Today is Quads. Looking forward to em!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 12, 2004)

glad to hear from you man
good luck with stomach and all

I know it must suck


----------



## Deeznuts (May 12, 2004)

Sure does, my apetite is gone half the times. I force down food usually, and unfortunately it comes back up every once in a while. It's a tough battle, but I love this sport, and no stress in my life is going to stop me from getting where I need to be.


----------



## Deeznuts (May 13, 2004)

Yesterday's workout:

Squats
1x10
1x8
1x6
1x4 (Increasing Weight)
Leg Press
3x6
Leg Extensions
2x8 (Warmup)
3x6
Standing Calve Raises
3x20-40
Alternate Dumbell Calve Raises
3x20-40


----------



## Deeznuts (May 17, 2004)

Hey guys, finally have DSL working so expect some new updates here soon!


----------



## Monolith (May 17, 2004)




----------



## Deeznuts (May 17, 2004)

bleh...too much hw again so i won't be making it to the gym today.


----------



## Deeznuts (May 18, 2004)

Skipped Bench in the first time in forever...these last couple weeks of school are killing me!

PECS
Cross Cable Flyes
3x10
Incline Dumbell Press
3x6
Dips
3x10
BIS
Cable Preacher Curls
4x12-18
Barbell Curls
1x21
Sitting Preacher Curls
3x6
LATS
Lat Pulls
3x10
Pully Rows
4x6


----------



## kvyd (May 18, 2004)

isnt your school almost out?


----------



## Deeznuts (May 18, 2004)

Yup! Lots of tests this week and next week exams. But, I don't go to school till later so it shouldnt interfere with working out.


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

Hows your stomach?


----------



## Deeznuts (May 18, 2004)

Eh...still recovering. Im finally starting to get my diet back on track as my appetitie begins to come back. Still taking it pretty easy on the supplements end as I don't want anything in there that will upset things.


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

Thats good.  Did you get rid of what was causing the ulcer?


----------



## Deeznuts (May 18, 2004)

Wasn't anything inpaticular, but i've just generally lowered my stress.


----------



## Deeznuts (May 18, 2004)

Does anyone know how to stop muscle spasms or what causes it? My left quad has been twitching all day.


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

Potassium should help.  Eat a banana or 2.

Exactly, stress!  What causes stress?  Women!


----------



## Deeznuts (May 19, 2004)

Yeah I figured it was potassium. My right shoulder's acting up now. I'll start eating a banana or two a day.

Yea, man, women are the key to stress. They weren't the only thing that was stressing me out, but if a girl's keeping me from my goals in anyway she's just not worth it IMO.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 19, 2004)

i eat lots of banana's

girls are fun
but training is important


----------



## Deeznuts (May 20, 2004)

Threw in two bananas with my Total this morning  

Leg day today...really looking forward to beating the hell outa my quads and calves.


----------



## Deeznuts (May 20, 2004)

No squats...taking a break from the powerlifting lifts this week. However, I believe they're a necessity to any leg workout!

Leg Press
5x6-10
Leg Extension
2x18
3x6
Leg Curls
3x10
Stiff Leg Deadlifts
3x10

Standing Calve Raises
3x25-75
Alternate Dumbell Calve Raises
3x25-75


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

Why take a break?


----------



## Deeznuts (May 21, 2004)

Exams.

I spend a lot of time on the major lifts. Half the workout actually. Just don't have the time this week, but i'd still like a workout.


----------



## Deeznuts (May 28, 2004)

Yay! Summer's finally here. It's time for me to get SERIOUSLY dedicated. Will start today with a massive leg day. I'll be sure to post it once i'm done.


----------



## Deeznuts (Jun 2, 2004)

Yay, summer's here! I've got a new job doing manual labor. Eight bucks an hour - not bad. I take an hour nap after work and then head to the gym. Knocked out Chest and Biceps yesterday. Today I went and did just squats for an hour. Bottom squats, heavy squats, and finally box squats.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

Post the workouts, thats if you are even going


----------



## Deeznuts (Jun 4, 2004)

Today's:

Bench Press
3x5 Heavy
Rope Tricep Extension
1x15x10x5 (Increasing Weight)
Skull Crushers
3x6

Arnold Presses
3x6
Upright Rows
3x6
Front Lateral Raises
3x15


----------



## Deeznuts (Jun 4, 2004)

As you all know, I competed in the 114 weight class. I'll also be keeping track of my weight in the offseason. I'll be competing in the 123 weight class next year. I'm currently 126 and abs are still visible. I'm looking more "bulky", but i'm carrying quite a bit of water weight. Supplements have been the same...I've been thinking about taking Tribulus (natural testosterone increaser). Would this be safe for someone my age?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

There have been NO studys to suggest that Tribulus Testis increases testosterone. It will increase libido, but the two have no direct corelation.

So yea, its safe.


----------



## Deeznuts (Jun 4, 2004)

Gawd...at 17 increasing libido is one of the last things I need.  Maybe I should reconsider. However, the chance for a little natural test increase might be worth it.


----------



## Deeznuts (Jun 8, 2004)

Today's workout was rough. Haven't done deadlifts in a while, but after today i'll be sure to do them regularly. Didn't throw in any extra lower back exercises, because it felt pretty strained after deadlift and good mornings.

Workout: Lowerback, Lats

Deadlift
1x10 (warmup)
2x5
1x3
Good Mornings
3x6
Lat Pulls
3x10
Pully Rows
3x6
Straight Arm Cable Pulldowns (don't really know what to call these and i'm too lazy right now to look it up!)
3x10


----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2004)

Where is the weights?


----------



## Deeznuts (Jun 9, 2004)

Post my deadlifts weights for ya:

1x10 - 185
2x5 - 275
3x3 - 315

Not really as much as I was doing, but I for sure wanted to take it a little easy on my first day back to this lift. I'm glad I did now. My lower back is sore as hell today.  Today's chest and biceps. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Deeznuts (Jun 9, 2004)

Weighing in at 124 now..finally starting to put back on that weight I lost due to that stomach ulcer. Didn't bench today, because they were both taken up and I didn't really feel like waiting for these guys to finish up. 

Hammer Press 
3x10 (265pds.)
Cable Crossovers
3x10 (90 pds. each side)
Arnold Presses
3x6 (45-50 pd. dumbells)

Alternate Dumbell Curls
3x6 (45 pd. dumbells)
EZ Bar Curls
3x10
Cable Preacher Curls
5x25-5 (Increasing Weight by 10 pds. each set)
Standing Cable Curls
3x12


----------



## Deeznuts (Jun 11, 2004)

Yesterday was an off day. My lower back has finally completely recovered from deadlift day  Looking forward to some serious squats today! Decided against ordering any Tribulus and am instead dropping the money on a much needed tub of protein. 

I've got a serious breakfast problem here lately. All my meals in the day are great. I'm eating clean and a lot of clean. My protein intake is at an all time high, but my breakfast is really laking. That first meal of the day just makes me wanna be sick. I tried eggs again this morning and noticed I was concentrating more on holding back vomit than eating. I stomached the majority of them and managed to down a bagel. Any theory as to why my first meal of the day is so hard to get down?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2004)

I had a hard time with this for a while too.  Best thing I found was eat an english muffin or 2 SMEARED in peanut butter, along with a protein shake to wash it down.


----------



## Deeznuts (Jun 12, 2004)

It's Saturday so I woke up late (no worries about breakfast). I'll be sure to try that muffin trick though. Weighed in yesterday at 127 - not bad. I'm finally starting to get the protein intake I need and i'm finding it to be the best supplement out there. Anyways didn't get a chance to post yesterday's workout so here it is:

Squats
2x5
275
2x3
315
Leg Press
1x10 (Warmup)
3x6 
Leg Extension
1x18 (90 pd. Warmup)
1x10 (150 pd.)
1x8 (170 pd.)
1x6 (190 pd.)
*This technique has my quads sore today!
Standing Calve Raises
1x30
1x40
1x50
Alternate Dumbell Calve Raises
1x25
1x35
1x45
(55 pd. Dumbells)


----------



## Deeznuts (Jun 15, 2004)

Bench day. I felt I could've gone heavier for sure, but I didn't have a spot so I took it easy today.

Bench Press
2x5 (Warmup - Touch Chest - 2 sec. pause) 135
1x3 170
1x3 180
1x3 190

Arnold Presses
3x6 50 pd. Dumbells

Upright Rows
3x6 EZ Curl Bar 35+5 each side

Front Raises
3x6 35 pd. Dumbells

Tricep Extensions
4x6

Overhead Tricep Extensions
3x10

SkullCrushers
3x6

Full Situps w/ 35 pd. plate
3x15


----------



## Deeznuts (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh, btw. Fixed my breakfast problem:

3 Whole Wheat Waffles Stacked with 2 tbsp. Jelly in between
2 Whole Eggs (boiled - can't stomach scrambeled for some reason)
1 Protein Shake

Also take my morning pills at this time:

B-12
Centrum Performance
Glutamine


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 15, 2004)

looks good man


----------

